# I need to find a place in FL...



## Meinl (Aug 20, 2005)

where I can get my 300zx Turbo's rebuild. Anyone know a place in the Tamarac/ FT. Lauderdale area?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Wrong section.

Z fever though can...or you could search. Look at www.amzperformance.com and at Z1 for the parts.


----------

